# Save 10% and get Free Ship on K&N Cold Air Intake Systems from PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% and get Free Ship on K&N Cold Air Intake Systems from PFYC - PartsForYourCar*

*Save big on our already low pricing on K&N FIPK Intakes at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Use the promo code listed in the image below and save 10% PLUS get free shipping in the lower 48 states until June 19, 2012 on all K&N FIPK intake systems. 

*Click below to get yours:*

----------------

*K&N Cold Air Intake Systems - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

